# Shooting Sheepshead of Sikes



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

What are the rules about bowfishing sheepshead of Bob Sikes? 

Thanks


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

just make sure there legal 12 inches:thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Might want to give the GB police a heads up.

a couple years back , a woman heard a Bang and saw some Birds fly.
Next the SR Swat Team was surrounding a Condo and going room to room asking questions.
was in the News Journal 

Phone call could save you trouble and answer any questions.

chances are high some liberal will Freak Out on you 

JMO


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

There was a guy bowfishing off sikes on saturday. No one gave him any problems. Just make sure they are legal size before you shoot. I agree, giving GBPD a heads up is a good idea. Be safe, shoot straight.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I see people bowfishing sheephead almost every time i go there.Just make sure that you only shoot sheepies that are legal and you will be alright bring a few extra arrows cause them pilings can be vicious.


----------

